# Umtas Hsdap beschleunigen



## son gohan (27. November 2007)

Hi,

weis jemand Tipps um die übertragungsrate zu vergößern, ich empfange mit meinem Nokia 6120 nur 460 kbs obwohl dat Handy Hsdap unterstützt, mein NEtzanbieter ist proximus belgacom, liegt es vielleicht an denen, im Shop haben die mir gesagt das Hsdap unterstützt wird, leider habe ich noch nicht nach genauen Übertragungsraten bei denen nachgefrat, aber ich befürchte schlechtes, 460 kbs ist ja echt nicht viel.


----------



## olqs (28. November 2007)

Das grundsätzlich Hsdpa mit einem Provider möglich ist, heisst leider nicht, dass es auch überall verfügbar ist. Ist genauso bei Umts. Wenn keine Umts Verbindung möglich ist, dann wird aufs GSM Netz ausgewichen.
Hast du es an mehreren Orten ausprobiert und immer nur Umts Geschwindigkeiten erhalten?
Zeigt dein Handy an, ob nur Umts, oder auch Hsdpa Verbindung möglich ist?
Bei meinem Samsung Z560 wird z.B. 3G für Umts und 3G+ für Hsdpa angezeigt.


----------



## son gohan (28. November 2007)

Wenn ich mein Handy (Nokia 6120) anschließe an den PC und die installierte Verbindung, welche unter dem Register DFÜ-Verbindungen steht wie ich eben bemerken konnte, starte, dann zeigt mir ein Protokoll die 460 kbs Übertragunsrate an.

Wenn ich mit dem Handy selbst ins Internet gehe ohne es am PC an zu schließen, dann steht bei mir auch G3 habe ich bemerkt und manchmal steht da auch irgendwie G3.5 wenn ich richtig sehe, aber das obwohl ich nicht das Zimmer verlasse, also alles vom gleichen Standdort, meinem Zimmer aus zu beobachten.

Ich bin auch leider heute noch nicht dazu gekommen im shop oder bei proximus selbst nach zu fragen wie es aussieht, Mechelen selbst ist denke ich eine große Stadt und von Antwerpen und Brüssel nur jeweils 30 KM entfernt, also irgendwie müssten doch hier genügend Verbindungen möglich sein sage ich mir immer.

Danke für deine Hilfe auf jedenfall.


----------

